# Fun with shop towels and newspaper



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

So it’s Halloween time again and my wife wants to go as Little Red Riding Hood with the Big Bad Wolf tagging along. I looked long and hard online for a big bad wolf mask that wasn’t made out of sweat inducing rubber and that had the Tex Avery cartoonish look I envisioned. No luck.

Well it must be time to make one, and the simplest and cheapest way is paper maché. The basic structure was made from thin foamcore board and a couple of layers of newspaper were added with a final layer of blue shop towel. I should have used the shop towel from the get go because it stretches nicely around curves and other areas. For paper maché glue I relied on the age old standby of flour and water. It works really well and no actual glue is needed.The only way to apply paper maché is with bare hands. Very messy, kinda’ gooey, and way more fun than I expected. Clean up is easy since it’s only flour and water.

I didn’t have any gesso so I thinned sheetrock joint compound down with a lot of water to paint on a final finish coat whichI sealed with a spray coat of shellac when dry. Then I moved on the actual painting and finishing which was a combination of brushed on craft paint and airbrushed highlights. The teeth were made from air-dry clay. All in all, a nice light weight mask.

Of course since my wolf is Tex Avery style he’ll be wearing a zoot suit. Hey, he may be a wolf but he’s an urbane wolf. 

Okay, I know there’s no woodworking here but I did use shop towels and I did work in my shop. And, paper is made from trees so I could argue that wood is actually involved. Doesn’t that count for something?


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Great job, Oliver! You are a real artist as well as a total hoot. ;-)


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

You just have waaaay too much fun, Oliver! 
(In _my_ shop, shop towels usually mean something got spilled...)


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

daninvan said:


> you just have waaaay too much fun, oliver!


+1


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Is there no end to your imagination, talent and creativity? I think not. You are an amazing person.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Shop guy said:


> Is there no end to your imagination, talent and creativity? I think not. You are an amazing person.


I agree. And I'm just the opposite......a grumpy old fart!!

HJ


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Me to, John


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*Speaking of Trick or Treating*

Only marginally related to paper towels...

>


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

daninvan said:


> you just have waaaay too much fun, oliver!
> (in _my_ shop, shop towels usually mean something got spilled...)


+2....


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

You really should apply for a job with Acme.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

JOAT said:


> You really should apply for a job with Acme.


job!!!..
be more like take over...


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Wow!!! Super nice, Oliver!!


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> You just have waaaay too much fun, Oliver!
> (In _my_ shop, shop towels usually mean something got spilled...)


+3:grin::grin::grin:


----------



## swarfmaker (Aug 27, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> job!!!..
> be more like take over...


OH , and here was me, thinking he was already the CEO>


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Maybe I need one of those, might make me look better.

Nice job Oliver!


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

swarfmaker said:


> OH , and here was me, thinking he was already the CEO>


Yup and then Wiily E could catch the Roadrunner. :grin:


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*Boo!*

U of Florida offers 24/7 counseling for students 'troubled' by Halloween costumes - The American MirrorThe American Mirror
:nerd:


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*You Want Scary...*

...I'll give you scary!
Venezuelan cannibal makes empanadas out of fellow prisoners: Reports | World | N
How do you say Hannibal in Spanish?
>


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

DaninVan said:


> ...I'll give you scary!
> Venezuelan cannibal makes empanadas out of fellow prisoners: Reports | World | N
> How do you say Hannibal in Spanish?
> >


Wow , what a lovely guy :fie:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> ...I'll give you scary!
> Venezuelan cannibal makes empanadas out of fellow prisoners: Reports | World | N
> How do you say Hannibal in Spanish?
> >


you trying to have more fun than Oliver...


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Oliver...you're a nut job :nerd: ...without a doubt.

I hope you don't let your imagination run away with you when you're sleeping... :surprise::grin:

Outstanding work, as usual...


----------

